# new Hoyt cam and a half??



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I have yet to see an Icon on the shelf...must be selling pretty fast or hard to find. $700 is pretty salty but if you like it, you like it, may as well be happy. What was the price of the razortec?


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

The Razortec was $660, I am almost sold on it. It was real nice and very forgiving.


----------

